# Driving cross country: I-70 or I-80?



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

I'm moving from New York to Colorado in a week. I've looked at different maps and have the route planned, with the exception of which Interstate to take. It's either I-80 or I-70 from PA to CO. It's a whole different set of states for each and even though I-70 is listed as 40 miles longer, it's a toss in the bucket as far as overall mileage goes. I'm leaning towards 70 since it looks like it hits fewer urban areas, which should mean less traffic.

Suggestions? 

Thanks!


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

shouldnt matter much. i drove I-70 from MO to to CO last month and was surprised that the traffic was so light - at least in comparison to I-40 or I-30. you might want to make your choice based on what states have the most 75mph stretches.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

I'd take I-80 through PA, at least. In western PA I-70 becomes the PA turnpike and the tolls are pretty steep, so going the northern route would save you that expense.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

heartland said:


> I'd take I-80 through PA, at least. In western PA I-70 becomes the PA turnpike and the tolls are pretty steep, so going the northern route would save you that expense.


uh, not quite. 70 joins with 76 (turnpike) for a distance before 70 goes south into MD and to DC. I would take 79 to 68 to bypass that section, but rejoin 70 in MD. If you get on 70 in the vicinity of Pittsburgh, there are no tolls. I traveled that stretch to the west frequently when I lived there.

80 through northern OH and IN (and probably IL) has tolls, while 70 to the south does not. If avoiding as many tolls as possible, you'll be better to take 70. There's a somewhat short stretch of tolls in KS on 70, though.

For riding, there are some options along 70. Dayton, OH has options, there are some in IN, too. There are also some in KC. I'm not too sure about what's between, but once you get to the plains on either route, your options will be slim, though 80 puts you somewhat closer to the Black Hills.

I have only driven 80 through IN and OH, and it's a supremely boring stretch of freeway, and because it's a tollway, food options along the way are limited in the rest stations. 70 through that area is not as harsh. There are at least SOME hills and forests to break up the farm country. 70 does get tough through the plains, but I don't imagine 80 is any better.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

delete post. I thought you were driving through to CA, not stopping at CO.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I-80 through Nebraska is slightly more interesting than I-70 through Kansas, but I-80 has more truck traffic. There are more services along I-80 through Nebraska than on 70 in KS.

To what part of Colorado will you be moving? This might have some bearing, as well. If you are headed to the south part of the state, take I-70 and then cut off at Hwy 24 toward CO. Springs. For the north part, I-80 all the way to Cheyenne, WY and then south on I-25. For Denver and points west via I-70, it is a toss-up: I-80 to I-76 or straight in on I-70.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

sgltrak said:


> I-80 through Nebraska is slightly more interesting than I-70 through Kansas.....


+1. During undergrad I was obsessed with a band and traveled across the country a couple times a year. I-70 is in my not-so-humble opinion the single worst stretch of driving in the country. Kansas is 450 miles long and there are no turns in the road, and nothing to look at besides billboards and giant crosses (most likely erected by the locals to give them something to look at besides grass). If you do go that route, make sure you're rested and caffeinated because the monotony will hypnotize you. I'm not even joking when I tell you that you will be able to count the number of large trees that you see on your fingers and toes. For that matter, eastern CO sucks too and you've got another 150 miles or so before Denver.


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

Dogbrain said:


> +1.


+2

Kansas is the worst drive ever (except for eastern colorado). I would much rather drive across NE than KS. Oh, yea, I drive across NE at least once a year...


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I-80 through the Chicago area can SUCK if you hit traffic at the wrong part of the day.
I would say 70 through Indiana if you have a choice.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Shark said:


> I-80 through the Chicago area can SUCK if you hit traffic at the wrong part of the day.
> I would say 70 through Indiana if you have a choice.


yeah, sounds like a combination between 70 and 80 would be best. when I traveled 70, the part in E. CO was in pretty bad shape. very uneven, making the car bounce around a lot.


----------



## clintrosser (Apr 14, 2009)

jl said:


> +2
> 
> Kansas is the worst drive ever (except for eastern colorado). I would much rather drive across NE than KS. Oh, yea, I drive across NE at least once a year...


+3

Driving across Kansas is like driving in circles. Awful drive. Then you cross into CO and get excited thinking the monotany has ended; then if doesn't. For 2 more hours. I have not driven it in years, but still remember.
I-80 across northern IL is actually a pretty drive when you get away from Chicago.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

NateHawk said:


> ....80 through northern OH and IN (and probably IL) has tolls....


No tolls on I-80 through Illinois. Truck traffic is painful on I-80 when it's two lanes and hilly.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Wow, great advice guys - thanks! I'm moving to Grand Junction, so I have to cross the whole state.

So far it sounds like I-80 is the best way to go on account of how miserable Kansas is. Is I-80 truck traffic _that_ bad?


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

I took I-80 from Pa to Vail about a month ago, it was a decent ride. There were plenty of trucks, but not one of them tailgated or otherwise acted like a dick behind the wheel.
After 76 joins up with 70 you'll see the Rockies looming after a while. Then when you get to them boom you starting heading up a pretty steep grade. Then it's switchbacks for miles and miles, with jagged peaks everywhere, very cool. People haul ass thru the mountains, I must have been passed by 100 cars. But then my truck was loaded so I wasn't going to push it.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Berkley said:


> Wow, great advice guys - thanks! I'm moving to Grand Junction, so I have to cross the whole state.
> 
> So far it sounds like I-80 is the best way to go on account of how miserable Kansas is. Is I-80 truck traffic _that_ bad?


I didn't find Kansas THAT bad. but then again, it was just my first drive through the plains, and I'd never seen treeless expanses like that.

I've done OH and IN on I-80 several times, and it's even more flat, on account of being so close to the lakes and NW OH and NE IN formerly being the largest swamp in the country (now drained, but still VERY flat).


----------



## jtrain (Jun 11, 2008)

I've done the Michigan to Utah haul a bunch of times now, and the traffic on I-80 isn't that bad, and doesn't hold a candle to the truck traffic on I-94!

It's probably six of one, a half dozen of the other, honestly. Somewhere on I-80, in Nebraska or maybe the eastern part of Wyoming, there is a cut off to I-70, which will take you to Dever. From there you can take I-70 through the mountains and into Grand Junction.

OR, if you wanted to make a real trip of it, you could take I-80 to Utah, ride Park City for a few days, then head south from there to Moab/Fruita/Grand Junction.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

Tolls went up recently in Ohio, and the Highway Patrol camps out en masse on 80 between Toledo and Lorain County (just west of Cleveland).


----------



## jonz (Mar 23, 2009)

It's been about 15 years since I drove from Buffalo to Vail and back, but... I took 70 out there and 80 back. As others have said, Nebraska is much more manageable than Kansas, but Eastern CO is worse than either of the above. FWIW OH, IN, IL are all tolled (on I-80), looks like it'll run you about $20 http://www.freewebs.com/tollcalculator/ When I made the trip I hit horrible traffic in Chicago.

What about taking 70 to Indianapolis, then taking 74 and meeting up with 80 in Davenport, Iowa? This is just speculation. Looks like it adds about 50miles, compared to taking 70 the whole way.

Best advice I can offer is to do some research on current construction - for me that could trump every other factor.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Berkley said:


> Wow, great advice guys - thanks! I'm moving to Grand Junction, so I have to cross the whole state.
> 
> So far it sounds like I-80 is the best way to go on account of how miserable Kansas is. Is I-80 truck traffic _that_ bad?


I don't think so. Driving through Kansas vs. Nebraska is like comparing beige with tan. Either way its not a nice drive. the best part of your drive will be Denver to Grand Junction on I-70. The alternative, I 80 through Wyoming, is boring as hell. 
Especially since you are moving to CO, you should take the opportunity to see the new state you will call home, and drive through cool spots like Idaho Springs, Frisco, Vail, Glenwood Springs etc. You could also find some great mountain bike rides along the way.
this is a mountain bike forum, so I figure that should be part of your consideration.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

NateHawk said:


> I didn't find Kansas THAT bad. but then again, it was just my first drive through the plains, and I'd never seen treeless expanses like that.


I agree. While it is a long way across the state, there were several other farm states I found even more monotonous. I thought Kansas was actually slightly interesting.


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

It's been years since I drove across Kansas, but it was very flat and boring. I drove across Nebraska last summer and thought it was more interesting. The terrain rolls a bit, there are nice rest stops and glimpses of the Platte River.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

HarryCallahan said:


> It's been years since I drove across Kansas, but it was very flat and boring. I drove across Nebraska last summer and thought it was more interesting. The terrain rolls a bit, there are nice rest stops and glimpses of the Platte River.


I've been back and forth across the country quite a few times, but never through Nebraska. I may have to try that next time.

I was comparing Kansas to other states along 70, and I find Missouri to be worse than Kansas.


----------



## JonnySpitz (Mar 9, 2009)

Although the drive through Kansas may suck a fat one, there is a great place to ride right off of I-70 in Independence, MO, just before KC. It's called Landahl Reserve, and if you plan your trip right you could hit that for a couple hours of fun riding. The trails are about 15 minutes away from the interstate and there are some hotels right around there. Get some good rest and you can do the full pull right through to GJ the next day.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

kapusta said:


> I've been back and forth across the country quite a few times, but never through Nebraska. I may have to try that next time.
> 
> I was comparing Kansas to other states along 70, and I find Missouri to be worse than Kansas.


Missouri sucks for certain, however it goes by in about 4 hours. The same cannot be said for the Kansas/ East CO leg. You bring up a good point though. Once you Link the three together it's almost 900 miles of... well I'm just not poetic enough to do this description justice. Perhaps Cormac McCarthy could do it right.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

My sciatica is flaring up just thinking about the drive ahead of you. Crossing NE and KS sucks either way, but NE was slightly less painful.

Will you be riding along the way?


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

I wasn't planning on riding on the way out, but if there's a place that's not too far out of the way (such as this Landahl Park) I might be persuaded to stop and squeeze a ride in.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

there's riding just off the freeways (especially I-70) in a lot of spots. there are a few in IN (Town Run, Fort Ben SP, Westwood), and probably more, too.

In OH, there are some trails around Dayton close enough to I-70 to ride some. if you take US-68 S just before Dayton, you can hit Young's Dairy for some ice cream and ride John Bryan SP. MoMBA comes to mind, also, as being close to the freeway. You'll see signs for Hueston Woods SP on I-70, but it's farther away.

you're not going to find much along I-80 through OH. Ray's would be close in Cleveland, but not much after that. I'm not sure what would be along the way anywhere else.

However, if you want better riding, you'll probably have better options if you follow I-64 to St. Louis. The terrain is much more interesting than even I-70 through the same states.


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

Berkley said:


> I wasn't planning on riding on the way out, but if there's a place that's not too far out of the way (such as this Landahl Park) I might be persuaded to stop and squeeze a ride in.


Platte River State Park on the west side of Omaha, 10 minutes of I-80.

BTW, Google Maps says I-80 is 1 hour faster than I-70, from NY, NY to DEN.


----------



## tjkm (Jun 9, 2007)

Have not done the drive in many years, but remember 80 through PA taking forever. Have been through KS and NE on separate trips and liked NE better.


----------



## MonroeMTB (Nov 20, 2008)

If you don't take 70, you'll miss out on the world's largest prarie dog... My fiend and I drove out to Moab in 2005 and besides the monotany of Kansas, all I remember are all of the hand painted signs and the 100 degree temps with a constant 30mph cross-wind. Kansas was NOT fun.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Berkley said:


> I wasn't planning on riding on the way out, but if there's a place that's not too far out of the way (such as this Landahl Park) I might be persuaded to stop and squeeze a ride in.


Sugarbottom in Iowa was pretty fun.

http://trails.mtbr.com/cat/united-states-trails/trails-iowa/trail/PRD_167942_4547crx.aspx


----------



## SingleTrackHound (Jul 29, 2003)

Driven from CO to PA few times over the years. I usually take I-70 oneway and I-80 on the way back to get some different scenery. I found that I-70 is about 30min less in drive time from where I live in CO. 

If I can only take one route I would take I-70 since I-80 has many toll roads.


----------



## ss85 (Jan 14, 2009)

My vote goes for I-70 and a stop halfway across Kansas for the Wilson Lake rollercoaster. I think it's up to 13-16 miles now.

http://www.ckmbc.com/trails_wilson.html

It's a state park, so camping is an option, too.


----------

